# I'm off to prison soon



## likesfish (Jul 1, 2017)

for a familrisation visit .
 Two months of dealing with their ridiculous website


----------



## xenon (Jul 1, 2017)

And all them crimes what you done. No donkey diserves that...


----------



## xenon (Jul 1, 2017)

What is familiarisation visit for?


----------



## likesfish (Jul 1, 2017)

prison officer  would be screw


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2017)

Good luck with the new job.


----------



## Wookey (Jul 1, 2017)

See I thought that you-know-what had caught up with you, and you'd actually been sentenced to a prison term! You could read your thread title two ways you see! Off to prison indeed. Tricksy.


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 1, 2017)

Wookey said:


> See I thought that you-know-what had caught up with you, and you'd actually been sentenced to a prison term! You could read your thread title two ways you see! Off to prison indeed. Tricksy.


He did that on purpose. He's trying to stir.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 1, 2017)

likesfish said:


> prison officer  would be screw



Why would you do that?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 1, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Why would you do that?



He's a would-be serial killer and wants to gain tips from the inside.


----------



## Corax (Jul 1, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> He's a would-be serial killer and wants to gain tips from the inside.


Serial killers are so passe - it's all about the terrrists now.

likesfish is in the paramilitary arm of IKEA


----------



## likesfish (Jul 1, 2017)

na I'm an operative for AL DENTE the miltant fundamentalist wing of  pastafarian


----------



## likesfish (Jul 1, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Why would you do that?


 done the whole looking after drunk drunk addicts the mentally ill etc  at least in prison the poors sods get food


----------



## emanymton (Jul 1, 2017)

I would wish you luck in the new job, but you are going to be a fucking screw.


----------



## xenon (Jul 2, 2017)

likesfish said:


> prison officer  would be screw




 Well, honestly good luck with it.  It's not a job   You will get credit for doing, here.  But genuinely you seem like a decent person over all.  Yes I have read your posts. I am observant. If someone has to do it. Rather someone who posts here and is exposed to the arguments and so on.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 2, 2017)

likesfish said:


> for a familrisation visit .
> Two months of dealing with their ridiculous website


Prick


----------



## Lepton (Jul 2, 2017)

give the guy a break FFs  it takes at least 6 months to become a prick in the system


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 2, 2017)

shame they got rid of slop outs really, a bucket full of shitty piss once every few weeks keeps them aware of their role.


----------



## likesfish (Jul 2, 2017)

Your going on ze list


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 2, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Why would you do that?


It's a job that's got to be done by someone, unless you think no one should go to prison. Better that it should be done by decent people.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 2, 2017)

likesfish said:


> done the whole looking after drunk drunk addicts the mentally ill etc  at least in prison the poors sods get food


Unfortunately, you're not going to be working in a place designed to help addicts.  I'm not going to rant at you and as others have said you seem like a decent person. I just don't accept the line that decent people working in an indecent  system will change it.


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 2, 2017)

The Howard League | Home
Prison Reform Trust creating a just, humane and effective penal system


----------



## likesfish (Jul 2, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Unfortunately, you're not going to be working in a place designed to help addicts.  I'm not going to rant at you and as others have said you seem like a decent person. I just don't accept the line that decent people working in an indecent  system will change it.




The drug team at lewes did some good work it was the outside agencys who fucked up .


Jail isnt going away  the goverment is on a big recuiting surge at the moment as somebodys finally twigged 23 hr a day lock up doesn't work .


----------



## Corax (Jul 2, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Unfortunately, you're not going to be working in a place designed to help addicts people.


FIFY


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 2, 2017)

Surprised they haven't built self-service jails yet tbh.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 2, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Surprised they haven't built self-service jails yet tbh.




Thats London housing market, just 600 a month for shared facilities and interesting cell mates.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 2, 2017)

Male or female prison ?


----------



## tim (Jul 2, 2017)

Presumably from now on you'll be channelling Mr McKay


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jul 2, 2017)

Anyone who has had to deal with serious mental health problems will know the gap between a "productive" member of society and someone the wrong side of the criminal justice system can be very thin. 
Retain a compassion for the person behind the problem. 
If you can be a positive influence in one life among the hundreds you come into contact with it will have been worth it. 
Had shit in my life run different I would massively rather you were a prison guard in a cell I was in than many of Urbans most vocal "political" types. 
Good luck.


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 2, 2017)

Yeh, I love a lot about urban but despair of the Manichæism.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 2, 2017)

ferrelhadley said:


> Anyone who has had to deal with serious mental health problems will know the gap between a "productive" member of society and someone the wrong side of the criminal justice system can be very thin.


I know it only too well feral, but don't let an otherwise compassionate post get in the way of getting a dig in at people you have never been able to argue with without resorting to jeering 'pissheids and jakey's'. Funny that, isn't it. Almost like you constructed a veneer of care in order to have a sly dig while enjoying the psuedo-moral highground. I mean I would never call someone else a jakey. Thats to call someone a tramp, an addict, a chav. The sort of people who all to often end up in jail are labelled so. Enjoy your two or three faces dickhead


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 2, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I know it only too well feral, but don't let an otherwise compassionate post get in the way of getting a dig in at people you have never been able to argue with without resorting to jeering 'pissheids and jakey's'. Funny that, isn't it. Almost like you constructed a veneer of care in order to have a sly dig while enjoying the psuedo-moral highgrounWhd. I mean I would never call someone else a jakey. Thats to call someone a tramp, an addict, a chav. The sort of people who all to often end up in jail. Enjoy your two or three faces dickhead


Whoosh! (over me)
Where did he do that?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 2, 2017)

bluescreen said:


> Whoosh! (over me)
> Where did he do that?


meltdown over on another thread. Proper tantrum. CBA to search now, I'm going to watch a film.


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 2, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> meltdown over on another thread. Proper tantrum. CBA to search now, I'm going to watch a film.


I see. I'm taking these posts as I find them.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 2, 2017)

bluescreen said:


> I see. I'm taking these posts as I find them.


as am I, informed by what I already know. Nobody comes to anything tabula rasa. But anyway, filmage


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 3, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Why would you do that?


Max profits as a drug dealer obvs


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 3, 2017)

stuff_it That's an outrageous allegation. Not funny.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 3, 2017)

stuff_it said:


> Max profits as a drug dealer obvs



There was a programme about this on R4 recently. Obviously money being made, but sounded grim. Huge amounts of stress through blackmail. Guards were used as smugglers more then actually dealers. You also know that this what you really really do not want to be sent down doing


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 4, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> There was a programme about this on R4 recently. Obviously money being made, but sounded grim. Huge amounts of stress through blackmail. Guards were used as smugglers more then actually dealers. You also know that this what you really really do not want to be sent down doing



One thing I do know about screws is that if you are bent you'll have the piss ripped out of you by the cons. If you are straight you stand a chance of making someone's life better.

Fuck locking folk up for a job though.


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 4, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> One thing I do know about screws is that if you are bent you'll have the piss ripped out of you by the cons. If you are straight you stand a chance of making someone's life better.
> 
> Fuck locking folk up for a job though.


Dunno, Bahnhof Strasse. Some people really do need locking up.  Not most who are in jail, but the violent, perverted, psychopathic predators.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 4, 2017)

bluescreen said:


> Dunno, Bahnhof Strasse. Some people really do need locking up.  Not most who are in jail, but the violent, perverted, psychopathic predators.



Don't get me wrong, some people most certainly need locking up. Some sewers need unblocking by hand too. Just don't fancy doing either myself, ta.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 4, 2017)

likesfish said:


> the goverment is on a big recuiting surge at the moment as somebodys finally twigged 23 hr a day lock up doesn't work .


Tbf, they've twigged that fair and sustainable followed by benchmarking was a massive fuckup as, to no-one's great surprise, a 41% reduction in officer numbers between 2010-14 (from >24,000 to 14,170) eventually led to mass disorder, regular riots, a complete inability to deliver purposeful activity, and restrictions of basic rights (including exercise and library access). Not helped by a huge upsurge in NPS use, drug smuggling, violence, concerted disorder - and, for the last two years, the highest recorded levels of suicide ever. And compounded by the smoking ban that's just rolling in. 

That they're recruiting 3,000 new POs is a small step towards getting back to having a prison system that's just as dysfunctional as it was 7 years back. And if they're selling that as a massive recruitment drive, that's shameful (in the same way that May now pointing to the Tories' current mandate following their recent triumphant election would be shameful. This is a self-inflicted Grayling-shaped wound.)

Heartfelt best of luck with it; it's not the easiest of places right now.


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 4, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Don't get me wrong, some people most certainly need locking up. Some sewers need unblocking by hand too. Just don't fancy doing either myself, ta.


Me neither. Respect to those prepared to do it.


----------



## likesfish (Jul 4, 2017)

yeah well I'm off for a look expecting it to be grim you dont get a starting salary of close to 30k for an easy job.
  but at least the poor sods get a bed and food which wasn't always an option in homelessness


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 4, 2017)

likesfish said:


> yeah well I'm off for a look expecting it to be grim you dont get a starting salary of close to 30k for an easy job.
> but at least the poor sods get a bed and food which wasn't always an option in homelessness


Blimey. You get paid more than a nurse.


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## likesfish (Jul 4, 2017)

bluescreen said:


> Blimey. You get paid more than a nurse.



people at least want to be nurses though . who wants to hang out with a bunch of screws  all day at least the prisoners messed up to end up in jail the screws volunteered


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 4, 2017)

likesfish said:


> yeah well I'm off for a look expecting it to be grim you dont get a starting salary of close to 30k for an easy job.


Clearly not a private sector jail, then!


----------



## likesfish (Jul 4, 2017)

sarting salary is £29,688 for a 41 hour week (includes additional allowance) + excellent benefits
you will also receive a number of other benefits, including 25 days’ holiday allowance each year, childcare vouchers, season ticket loans, retail discounts, Employee Assistance Programme and Cycle to Work scheme.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 4, 2017)

Medical insurance might be a useful perk.


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 4, 2017)

I hope you get the job likesfish, if that's what you really want.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 4, 2017)

likesfish said:


> ... Cycle to Work scheme.


Fuck it off.


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 4, 2017)

£29,688 plus 25 days holiday. Sweet. And all you have to give them in return is your soul.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 4, 2017)

Yossarian said:


> And all you have to give them in return is your soul.


Can't he just look after prisoners instead?


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 4, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> Can't he just look after prisoners instead?



I  doubt you'd be able to find many prison guards who'd claim the job hasn't changed them.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 4, 2017)

Yossarian said:


> I  doubt you'd be able to find many prison guards who'd claim the job hasn't changed them.


Hopefully not always for the worst. It'll probably change Fish too. They might even teach him to punctuate.

Good for you likesfish


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 4, 2017)

likesfish said:


> Cycle to Work scheme.





Spymaster said:


> Fuck it off.



Of all the things about being a Screw, this is, of course, the worst.


----------



## Buckaroo (Jul 4, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> They might even teach him to punctuate.
> likesfish



Or even spell in a sentence.


----------



## likesfish (Jul 4, 2017)

intellegence nazis strike again with their grammar and long words and sense


----------



## Buckaroo (Jul 4, 2017)

likesfish said:


> intellegence nazis strike again with their grammar and long words and sense



Intelligents bastards.


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 4, 2017)

Hope I don't sound too mean-spirited - likesfish doesn't seem like a bad sort, I'd rather be wishing him luck in a job that doesn't have a far higher divorce, PTSD, and  suicide rate than war veterans, let alone the general public.


----------



## hot air baboon (Jul 4, 2017)

yeah but he's got us !


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 4, 2017)

Yossarian said:


> Hope I don't sound too mean-spirited - likesfish doesn't seem like a bad sort, I'd rather be wishing him luck in a job that doesn't have a far higher divorce, PTSD, and  suicide rate than war veterans, let alone the general public.


Well he's an ex-soldier himself. I'm sure he'll be fine.


----------



## Buckaroo (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## bluescreen (Jul 4, 2017)

That's uncalled for. At least, he may prevent a few.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 4, 2017)

Buckaroo said:


>



Twat.


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 4, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> Twat.


You say it so more eloquently than me.


----------



## Buckaroo (Jul 4, 2017)

bluescreen said:


> That's uncalled for. At least, he may prevent a few.



Yes it's uncalled for. Prison suicide is endemic.

Rise in prison suicides is not surprising - even overcrowded jails can be lonely

Is that eloquent enough for you?


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 4, 2017)

FFS. I know prison suicide is endemic. It's uncalled for to lay that on likesfish.

Jesus. I've supported Howard League for more than 30 years.


----------



## Buckaroo (Jul 4, 2017)

bluescreen said:


> FFS. I know prison suicide is endemic. It's uncalled for to lay that on likesfish.
> 
> Jesus. I've supported Howard League for more than 30 years.


----------



## likesfish (Jul 4, 2017)

Its hard enough trying to keep people alive in a hostel we failed at least 4 that I recall 

Prison is going to be much worse in some reguards better in others.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 5, 2017)

Just make sure your chips don't go cold.


Spoiler


----------



## WouldBe (Jul 5, 2017)

mrs quoad said:


> Clearly not a private sector jail, then!


There was an ad in our local paper for a G4S prison officer. Starting salary £19,600 rising to £24K


----------



## likesfish (Jul 7, 2017)

G4s is shit and  also outside of the south east you lose south east weighting


----------



## likesfish (Jul 11, 2017)

Well back on the it wait to get a visit.

Prison was interesting not a place you'd want to do a sentence but seemed a lot safer and less chaotic than some hostels I worked at .
  Staff seemed to enjoy the job some were shockingly young  newest  member of staff was 60 So hope for me yet.
So now I have an interview followed by vetting


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 11, 2017)

I was working in the jail for a bit.  Not a warden but offender rehabilitation support.  So going in and connecting with people who would need extra support when exiting.  Pick them up on release day and help them get their dole, licences home sorted in the first day then keep working with people for the first few months... until they had good supports in place. 

It was okay,  very rewarding.  That position has been scrapped now because of cut backs so I still work with a lot of people who've left jail but don't have to go in that often now. Which is cool because as Mrs q says.. it's pretty ugly in jail atm.  Our local jail is three up in each cell, even in resi  and there's been a smoking ban  for over two years now.


----------



## likesfish (Jul 11, 2017)

lewes has one block thats single cells that they had to fight not to be turned into doubles its still in special measures and massively short staffed. The staff do their best but prisoners are still locked up in their cells for way too long


----------



## likesfish (Jul 26, 2017)

well had my assesment centre
  5 role plays
  a maths test an english test and a physical
which I managed to pass 

so who wants to volunteer for anal cavity searching practice


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 26, 2017)

likesfish said:


> 5 role plays



Hope you did your best Mr Mackay impersonation.


----------



## Cornichon (Jul 26, 2017)

likesfish said:


> so who wants to volunteer for anal cavity searching practice



I always thought they woldn't really do that...
I mean.... urgh...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 26, 2017)

Cornichon said:


> I always thought they woldn't really do that...
> I mean.... urgh...


It's the equivalent of a mobile phone holster so needs must. Hopefully there's an ample supply of poppers.


----------



## likesfish (Jul 26, 2017)

Cornichon said:


> I always thought they woldn't really do that...
> I mean.... urgh...



they have some sort of special chair with scanners to pick them up if you try to hide them that way


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 26, 2017)

likesfish said:


> so who wants to volunteer for anal cavity searching practice



Yeah, go on then, bend over.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 27, 2017)

likesfish said:


> lewes has one block thats single cells that they had to fight not to be turned into doubles its still in special measures and massively short staffed. The staff do their best but prisoners are still locked up in their cells for way too long


The geezer I had a part in getting sent down is in Lewes. Mind you, he's probably quite happy to stay locked in his cell.


----------



## likesfish (Jul 30, 2017)

good news more vacancies
Brighton ‘wheeler dealer’ and corrupt prison officers jailed for smuggling drugs and phones into Lewes
He said that Bridger, who was suspended from his job, and Taylor, who was no longer a prison officer, that this was a “grave breach of your obligations of your job”.

The judge told the pair: “Your obligations were – to put it crudely – to warehouse people who are in the prison system and to do so fairly properly and reasonably and to take part in the rehabilitation process.

“It remains an absolute obligation on all prison officers … to provide protection for people in society from people in prison but to protect people in prison from others and any harm they might do themselves.”

It was difficult to envisage any more serious breach of your obligations, he said, as he highlighted Bridger’s “cockiness” just before he was “caught red-handed” and even during his trial.

“Could there have been a worse case? The conclusion I reached is that there couldn’t have been.”

He told Taylor: “You didn’t really care what was in the packages.

“Like Mr Bridger you are a very greedy person with no moral compass whatsoever and you must pay the price for that.”


fuckwits must remember no pringles in my pack lunch


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 30, 2017)

They will have fun inside then.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 30, 2017)

likesfish said:


> they have some sort of special chair with scanners to pick them up if you try to hide them that way



The BOSS chair I think it is called.

It looks something like this:


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 30, 2017)

likesfish said:


> The judge told the pair: “Your obligations were – to put it crudely – to warehouse people who are in the prison system



Warehouse? Fucking warehouse?

Judge is a cunt.


----------



## likesfish (Jul 31, 2017)

That is the bare minimum of the job which the prison service has been failing at due to cuts which means lack of staff which leads to officers going sick and theres no agency for screws so you get a vicious circle which ends in a riot when prisoners cant take anymore.

Thats why they are recuiting massively so you can do more than just warehouse prisoners.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 31, 2017)

likesfish said:


> good news more vacancies
> Brighton ‘wheeler dealer’ and corrupt prison officers jailed for smuggling drugs and phones into Lewes
> He said that Bridger, who was suspended from his job, and Taylor, who was no longer a prison officer, that this was a “grave breach of your obligations of your job”.


And, despite it being well known that staff corruption is one of the leading sources of drug availability (and always has been), made easier by novel psychoactives, most of the discourse remains on disrupting mobile phone signals (tbf, undoubtedly useful) and drones. I wonder why that is?



likesfish said:


> That is the bare minimum of the job which the prison service has been failing at due to cuts which means lack of staff which leads to officers going sick and theres no agency for screws so you get a vicious circle which ends in a riot when prisoners cant take anymore.
> 
> Thats why they are recuiting massively so you can do more than just warehouse prisoners.


Is it? 

I admire your optimism, but I'm not sold that this govt is genuinely gunning for more than 'humane warehousing'. Under Grayling and Gove there was a policy decision to remove all POs from therapeutic roles, meaning that plenty of POs with 10, 15, 20 years of delivering interventions (AND knowing how to navigate the prison system) were pulled from their posts and put on turnkey duties. Whilst enthusiastic 20 year old graduates, paid £16k and with no familiarity with prisons, came in to do their jobs. I'm not sold that POs are best placed to lead therapeutic groups; but nor am I convinced that this was much more than an ideological move - contracting, privatising, and cheapening therapeutic functions. (Whilst PO numbers were being slashed).

Truss' response to Grayling's reforms (in the Reform Prisons white paper) was pretty withering; but the govt's stated response was to reduce state accountability by giving governors more accountability. IDK. I've heard some optimistic notes about reform prisons. But also a broader cynicism that this is responsibility-shifting. (And the national roll-out seems to have been paused, if not entirely stopped, following the election...)


----------



## cozmikbrew (Jul 31, 2017)

Nothing much to add to this other than,i fucking hate screws,make of that what you will,nearly as much as cops,its a thin line


----------



## Corax (Jul 31, 2017)

I don't really understand why guards are still smuggling drugs in.

Speaking to someone in the know (prisoner rehab) I'm told there's a much easier way.  Douse paper in whatever the latest 'spice' chem is.  Leave to dry.  Write letter.  Send.

Pretty much undetectable with current technology/resources.


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 31, 2017)

I'm obviously missing something with this '_warehouse_' the prisoner. I mean, it's one thing to treat them like dangerous _animals_ and 'lock them up' but you warehouse inanimate objects.

Don't be surprised if some fall off the shelves.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 1, 2017)

Warehousing sounds very much like the verbing of a noun - seems to come from North America



> NORTH AMERICAN _informal_
> to place (a prisoner or a psychiatric patient) in a large, impersonal institution in which their problems are not satisfactorily addressed.
> 
> _"our objective is not to warehouse prisoners but to help inmates build new lives"_


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 1, 2017)

planetgeli said:


> I'm obviously missing something with this '_warehouse_' the prisoner. I mean, it's one thing to treat them like dangerous _animals_ and 'lock them up' but you warehouse inanimate objects.



The term bugs me too.

Just like the term 'cannabis factory', when the fuck did people stop growing it & start manufacturing it?


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 1, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> Warehousing sounds very much like the verbing of a noun - seems to come from North America


It's tied to a string of ideological and practical changes.

"Penal welfarism" is often used (certainly contemporaraneously) to refer to a period running from (erm, 1920s?) until the '70s. Domain of the experts, psychologists and psychiatrists assessing criminal behaviour as pathological, various psychotherapeutic interventions seen as one way of curing crime. Indefinite detention until "cured" one consequence of this. Obvs this underplays the scarcity of meaningful support and the extent of brutality, but ay.

Martinson then published a 1974 sort-of-systematic-review of penal interventions. Tbf, it sort of showed that some interventions had some effects for some people, but his oft-cited conclusion was basically that nothing in the field of penal corrections works, or has any impact on recidivism. Attributing all subsequent changes to one paper is probably a bit much; but Cullen and Gendreau do a pretty good job of exploring how this tapped into a broader episteme / readiness to change.

Which led to a good decade or three of penal nihilism, characterised as 'nothing works.' This, in turn, led to the development of alternative strategies of crime control, and of punishment. If interventions don't work, then there's no point in interventions. So e.g. situational crime prevention, deterrence, and just desserts sentencing arose. (None of these relies on engendering change in the individual; you just make it a lot harder for them to commit crime, make it a lot more painful to commit crime, or give up on it all and just allocate prison sentences according to the severity of the crime, with no regard to how someone might change during the course of their sentence).

'Humane warehousing' fit within that model, as it was effectively arguing that there's no point trying to change prisoners with interventions / therapy / whatever, so the best use of resources is to keep 'em stacked high with little or no purposeful activity, but - at least - in a humane environment.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 1, 2017)

Corax said:


> I don't really understand why guards are still smuggling drugs in.
> 
> Speaking to someone in the know (prisoner rehab) I'm told there's a much easier way.  Douse paper in whatever the latest 'spice' chem is.  Leave to dry.  Write letter.  Send.
> 
> Pretty much undetectable with current technology/resources.


Phones still need to get in. Larger orders still need to get in. Not everyone wants spice (though it does seem to be gaining a very strong / ascendant toehold). Even when people do want spice, there will always be considerable kudos in corrupting a PO and / or getting harder-to-find drugs, or larger quantities of drugs, into prison.

And POs are relatively easy to corrupt. Start with small comments. Find out the city where a PO lives, in conversation. Then the neighbourhood. Work out which is their house. Begin to drop hints about things happening to their family. Friends who stopped by, last weekend. Just to have a look. Nice curtains, ay. Kids playing out front. 

Or corrupt with kindness or (easier in privatised prisons) cash.

After someone's been corrupted once, the cash becomes increasingly less important. They're owned now. Fully, 100% blackmailable.


----------



## planetgeli (Aug 1, 2017)

cupid_stunt said:


> The term bugs me too.
> 
> Just like the term 'cannabis factory', when the fuck did people stop growing it & start manufacturing it?



Pretty sure this comes from the charge of 'production' (growing). I guess production sounds more legal savvy than growing. And if you 'produce' something it's a small step to call that 'manufacture' and manufacturing takes place in a factory. Before we closed them all.


----------



## likesfish (Nov 3, 2017)

well just got an email after nearly 9 months of being arsed about that they have no more vacancies and I'm on the merit list.
  twats


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 3, 2017)

likesfish said:


> well just got an email after nearly 9 months of being arsed about that they have no more vacancies and I'm on the merit list.
> twats



You can jump the merit list by committing an offence - they'll let you in then.


----------



## A380 (Nov 3, 2017)

likesfish said:


> well just got an email after nearly 9 months of being arsed about that they have no more vacancies and I'm on the merit list.
> twats


Thats shit. Sorry to hear it.


----------

